# Need Advise: Why are these FSA Carbon Wheels so cheap? FSA RD-800 700.00??



## edesros168 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey all I have been considering a new set of wheels for racing. Most of the Zipps and others are crazy around 2000.00+ and they weight around 1400 grams for the set. Well all over ebay right now there is clincher and tubular 2007 FSA RD-800 carbon wheelsets for 700-900 or so buy it now?? Why are these so cheap ? What am I missing?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Honestly, because they are not very good. FSA makes some good stuff, but so far wheels are not one of them.


----------



## edesros168 (Jan 1, 2008)

I figured it was too good to be true?!?! A nice looking set of carbon wheels for under 1000.00 AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

edesros168 said:


> I figured it was too good to be true?!?! A nice looking set of carbon wheels for under 1000.00 AHHHHHHHHH


soul wheels. from Soul Bikes. They are a Thailand company that will ship to the US, but don't have a distributor. There are several posters on RBR who have bought them and been very happy. I am not one of them, but I am considering them for my next set. 

 http://www.bikesoul.com/wheeldivision.html


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Kestreljr said:


> soul wheels. from Soul Bikes. They are a <strike>Thailand</strike> <B>Singapore-based</B> company that will ship to the US, but don't have a distributor. There are several posters on RBR who have bought them and been very happy. I am not one of them, but I am considering them for my next set.
> 
> http://www.bikesoul.com/wheeldivision.html


There, fixed it for you


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

philippec said:


> There, fixed it for you


HAHA! Whoops and thanks!


----------



## davidwaller (Sep 24, 2004)

I have a pair of FSA RD-400 wheels and have had nothing but trouble with them. The rear hub kept coming apart (axle nuts loosening) and causing the cassette/chain to jam/rip into the rear chain/seat stays. Fortunately they were being used on a full aluminum frame at the time, otherwise (if carbon) they might have trashed the frame. The only way I could solve the problem was by using thread-locker (didn't matter how much I tightened them without thread-locker, they would still come apart). The wheels are 100 grams heavier than advertised by FSA. The nipples seize so the wheels become untrueable. The design of the rims allows water to get in through the nipple holes (maybe contributing to the seizing of the threads in the hidden nipples). These are my son's wheels only (light weight rider of 130 lbs); I've never used them. Rear spoke breakage occurred with resultant scratching of the carbon seat stays on his next bike. I couldn't order replacement spokes from FSA. Had to go to an authorized dealer (LBS) so he could order a new set of spokes/nipples for me. I had him rebuild the rear wheel with OEM spokes/nipples at a cost of over $100. 30 miles later another new spoke breaks at the nipple on the other side of the rear wheel scarring up the other carbon seat stay. Now I have to go back to the LBS and hope that he has a spoke in stock. The cassette ratcheting mechanism has always been extremely noisy. Took it apart and greased it but that only quieted it down for a week or so. If you have these wheels don't use them on any frame that you value, because your seat and chain stays are at high risk, if not your entire frame. At this point, I should probably just cut my losses and throw them in the trash. If I ever have the time (doubtful) I might try to rebuild the rear wheel with some quality spokes (e.g. Sapim cx-ray).


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

That sux, I've got a set of el-cheapo RD-200's. They're on my beater bike. They've got about 3000 miles of abuse on them. Not a single complaint. Potholes, gravel roads and curb jumping .....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2007)

Glad to hear FSA does a better job on their less expensive wheels. 



SpamnRice said:


> That sux, I've got a set of el-cheapo RD-200's. They're on my beater bike. They've got about 3000 miles of abuse on them. Not a single complaint. Potholes, gravel roads and curb jumping .....


----------



## kjuel2 (Jan 15, 2007)

well, their RD-88 have worked for me training over crappy roads too, for the last year at least.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

RD-88's no complaints here either, very tough inexpensive wheel.


----------



## Loose Nut (Dec 21, 2009)

If Ryan Trebon can win the U.S. Cyclocross National Championships riding on FSA carbon wheels it says enough doesn't it?


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Loose Nut said:


> If Ryan Trebon can win the U.S. Cyclocross National Championships riding on FSA carbon wheels it says enough doesn't it?


Nope. It says that he gets free parts from them. 

FSA wheels suck. I blew through 3 sets of RD400 wheels inside of a year. Broken rims, borken spokes and a hubshell that was machined/cast so poorly that the bearing was bound when pressed in and wouldn't turn.

There are better choices to be had. 

Remember, a good deal sometimes isn't...


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Loose Nut said:


> If Ryan Trebon can win the U.S. Cyclocross National Championships riding on FSA carbon wheels it says enough doesn't it?


Anecdotal evidence at its finest. It tells us that (pit bike not considered here) a (sponsor provided) set if wheels lasted one race. No more.


----------

